# "Kinectimals"



## Stahi (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/games/splash/k/kinectimals/default.htm

Looks like a cute game, but..

It's a sad state of affairs when you're part of a fandom which, when you see something like this immediately makes you think (rather, KNOW) that people are going to try to get the cat do weird positions so they can beat off to it.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

TEH CUTE IS OVERWHELMING! -snuggles the cute fuzzies-


----------



## Luca (Jun 15, 2010)

If any of you want it for the sole fact that you might be able to molest those cute animals, die now.


----------



## Stahi (Jun 15, 2010)

Luca said:


> If any of you want it for the sole fact that you might be able to molest those cute animals, die now.


 
"Alright, let's get Yiffytiggy (you know that's what they're going to name it.  x.x) on his back.  There we go!  *ziiiiip*  Ohhyeah."

MAKES ME SICK.


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay so i'm not the only one who thinks this is a very bad idea ? It's just like that Milo thing they showed last year. First some people are going to try and do "stuff" to those cats and that milo thing ? It's a virtual kid you talk to. I'm not even going to go into that one


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh look what MS did...

http://i50.tinypic.com/t5ratu.png


----------



## Alstor (Jun 15, 2010)

But you guys...

...it's Skittles.


----------



## Riptor (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I just can't find this thing





cute in any way. Somehow, they managed to put a rapeface on a baby tiger. Maybe I'm just picky, but its face is like... Bethseda bad.


----------



## Riv (Jun 15, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Somehow, they managed to put a rapeface on a baby tiger.


 
Everything made by Microsoft will inevitably rape you. It's an unfortunate, but scientifically proven, fact.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 15, 2010)

I think it's sad people are gonna pay so much money to do virtual stuff they could do in real life.

so um
let's recap
you can be hitler, take a dump on fishmen while masturbating with the barrel of a gun, or mind control terrible show writers
but this game lets you pet cats
that's cool


----------



## Terranul (Jun 15, 2010)

well, I've already seen porn of this so that was sad day.

but otherwise it looks like the eyepet, except with actual animals


----------



## Stahi (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, the tiger is absolutely hideous along with the lion.  The cheetah looks cute, bu--  AWWW A PANTHER.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 16, 2010)

Seems like a good idea at first, but how much can you actually do before ppl start to get creative as stated above.

I think it is aimed at small kids, but older kind of worries me as what some might do.


----------



## Flatline (Jun 16, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Bethseda bad.


 
Eugh, those faces in Oblivion...


----------

